# Laptop- Pc



## MR.Chaos (2. Juli 2014)

Hi leute, 
Ich wusste jetzt nicht ob hier rein oder net,
Ich suche dringend eine pc confi nur für WoT, da meine freundinn einen pc braucht und sie nur WoT Zockt *glücksfall, lass ich nie mehr los * soll sie einen Rechner oder Laptop bekommen auf dem Wot auf mittel flüssig laufen kann. 

schonmal danke für die hilfe


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (7. Juli 2014)

Was kann denn max ausgegeben werden ?


----------



## Panagianus (7. Juli 2014)

Also bei nem Lappi müssteste mehr ausgeben als bei nem Pc, für WoT reit ne gtx 750ti.
Ich spiels selber des is nen super Spielt


----------



## O815Gamer (9. Juli 2014)

Wie groß soll denn der Monitor sein? (Spiele zuhause auf 24" und unterwegs auf 15". 24 ist doch deutlich angenehmer ) Reist sie ab und zu (Kenne das von mir -> Dienstreisen, da ist man schonmal ne Woche weg) oder reichts wenn die Kiste zuhause steht? 

Budget?

Irgendwelche Teile vorhanden, die wiederverwendet werden können/sollen? Worauf hat sie denn bis jetzt gezockt?


----------

